# FIOS: e-mail set up problems...HELP!



## joelfranco (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Guys, 
here is my problem:

1. I have no problem sending and receiving BUT...here is the BUT...when someone sends ME an e-mail they receive a message letting them know that the e-mail bounced back. It also shows the e-mail was sent to [email protected] and NOT [email protected]. I do not have a verizon.com account.

2. Forget that the email is to mac mail, gmail, lmumail or verizon it always comes back that way.

3. Problem is I always get the e-mail, but naturally people who think they've sent it to the wrong place I lose out on.

4. Also when I call FIOS people they tell me it has something to do with Yahoo.com and they only send me settings (which I have and know how to work).

WHAT TO DO? IS there something that I am missing in the set-up? All I get from FIOS is the regular network set up and how to have it work with Yahoo, which I don't want!

Thank you so much for the help!

Joel


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What email client?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is this a Mac problem, or an email problem? And what is FIOS?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

FIOS = Fiber Optic System = Fast like hell!!!


----------



## joelfranco (Feb 7, 2008)

I use Mail 3.0 for Mac Operating under OS X 10.5.1 Verizon Yahoo is
online FIOS provider.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, it sounds like it's a problem with how Verizon/Yahoo have the mail servers setup. And it may be the only way to fix it is to do things their way. It'll be their mail servers that are making the bounce back email, as Apple's Mail will only send one if you tell it to do it, it will not do it automatically. As a test, I'd make a new user account on the Mac, and then set up Mail the way they want you too, this way it will not effect your real mail settings, and see if bounce back emails are still going out. Then if they are, then you know for sure that it's their fault, and they'll have to look into it and fix it.


----------

